
It's Vaisakhi, wish fellow turbaned Sikh coders on their spiritual bday - kjsingh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaisakhi
======
kjsingh
PS: It's a good day to visit the local Gurudwara and relish the special Langar

